# To lift or not to lift that is the question



## 01rancher4x4 (May 25, 2011)

I have an 2001 Honda Rancher 350 4x4 with 26in MudLites, jetted, White Bro's exhaust, and snorkeled. I am mulling over putting a lift on it and maybe some bigger tires. It has a sra, how will the lift effect that? What lift would be best and what could you fit under it and still turn them over with no loss of power. I am running out of mods to put on it. Any more suggestions are welcome lol.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

bigger tires will decrease the power.
Unless you do a gear reduction, then the power will not suffer so much. The 350 isn't a monster anyway. I'm sure you know this already. lol. I've got a 2" lift on my 02 rancher, and 26" mudlites. It does real good. If you want to run like 28"s or bigger, you need to plan on a gear reduction too.


----------

